# PC Monitor 60hz vs 120hz ???



## jonathan1107 (Apr 22, 2011)

I have another question regarding my computer's monitor:

Considering that I have a radeon 6950 and that my actual monitor is a 24 inch 1920x1080 (max) (60hz max)...

Should I get myself a computer monitor that does 120hz??? 

As of right now, in demanding games like Crysis, I get around 30-40 FPS when I max everything out (including AA and such...) 

Would I have the same performance on a 120hz monitor??? 
Or should I get myself another 6950 and crossfire to see the difference?

Don't tell me about 3D... I already know that a 120hz monitor is required for this (3d blu-ray movies and future 3d games....) 

But in terms of performance and FPS, what are the differences between 60hz monitors and 120hz?

Do 24inch 120hz monitors have higher resolutions then 60hz?


----------



## Funtoss (Apr 22, 2011)

Get another 6950! it will give you more performance!!

as for your monitor 60hz and 120hz wont mean anything and wont give you any fps but if you want to put vsync on then i think 120hz is what you would wanna go for.

60hz is still fine! mines 60hz :L
and i get around 30-40 in crysis


and NO 24inch 120hz have same resolutions, unless if its (aspect ratio) is 16:10 = 1920x1200

16:9 = 1920x1080


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 22, 2011)

The higher frequency is just useful for the "3D effects" you can get, although many don't really recommend.


----------



## sy5tem (Apr 24, 2011)

i think 240hz is required for 3D

60hz is fine for FPS 120hz feel "crisper" but they are quit pricey when a 60hz 1080p monitor will serve you just fine


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 24, 2011)

It's a tad confusing. Technically 120hz should feel better. We can actually perceive an improvement up to much higher speeds despite the 60 fps "limit" we supposedly have, don't ask me why. Though if I had to guess I'd say it's because 60 fps is mental processing limit, and I'd imagine we could miss frames if the monitor frequency isn't constantly in sync with our brain's refresh rate, which I'd imagine varies constantly. So faster simply smooths out that sync issue. Where it gets more complicated is I'm pretty sure I read in some 3d monitor reviews that 120hz displays have added latency issues.


----------



## xenocide (Apr 24, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> It's a tad confusing. Technically 120hz should feel better. We can actually perceive an improvement up to much higher speeds despite the 60 fps "limit" we supposedly have, don't ask me why. Though if I had to guess I'd say it's because 60 fps is mental processing limit, and I'd imagine we could miss frames if the monitor frequency isn't constantly in sync with our brain's refresh rate, which I'd imagine varies constantly. So faster simply smooths out that sync issue. Where it gets more complicated is I'm pretty sure I read in some 3d monitor reviews that 120hz displays have added latency issues.



120hz LCD TV's have added latency because they are mostly post-processed (basically 2 streams of 60hz interlaced after they are projected).  120hz Computer Monitors on the other hand are a native 120hz and will feel the same as an old 120hz CRT (for the most part).  120hz in a Monitor will give you visably smoother gameplay, especially in games that require a lot of movement (mostly FPS), and if you can afford it are definitely nice.


----------



## hat (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm happy with 75Hz on mine.


----------



## qubit (Apr 24, 2011)

I've had a 120Hz LCD monitor, so I can talk from experience: it will be better, because it will smear movement a bit less.

That makes a visible improvement, even when just using the Windows desktop, let alone gaming. It also opens up the world of 3D graphics later on if you want to try it.

Note that it won't improve the gaming framerate of your card, though. For that you'll have to upgrade your card and CPU in the usual way.

Finally, there's a stupidly high price premium on them and not many models to choose from, so buy carefully.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 24, 2011)

jonathan1107 said:


> I have another question regarding my computer's monitor:
> 
> Considering that I have a radeon 6950 and that my actual monitor is a 24 inch 1920x1080 (max) (60hz max)...
> 
> ...



no, same resolution, only use of 120hz is for 3d gaming, you will not notice 60hz to 120hz in real life as the only part of the eye that can detect that distance is your pheripheral vision and if your in a setup where your not looking at your monitor i'd think about that first

120hz monitors tend to have a faster response time but in the end i'm sure you could by a 60hz monitor with a low response time if you wanted too

(if you really want a fast response time plasma's the only way to go as you can get 500hz+ on those


----------



## va4leo (Apr 24, 2011)

qubit said:


> I've had a 120Hz LCD monitor, so I can talk from experience: it will be better, because it will smear movement a bit less.



Most surely the case. I love my 120Hz monitor. To actually get the 120fps in games that matter (FPSs), makes such a difference. The game feels a lot more responsive and smoother. 

Then there is the 3D which can be at times, epicly pretty.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 24, 2011)

My mate has a cheapo 19" WS BlueH monitor which does 75hz at 1440x900 using a Dvi connection, i always though 60hz was the max.







Its also HDCP compatible, which it never mentioned on the box, which i notice more expensive monitors make a point of pointing out the HDCP support.


----------



## qubit (Apr 24, 2011)

va4leo said:


> Most surely the case. I love my 120Hz monitor. To actually get the 120fps in games that matter (FPSs), makes such a difference. The game feels a lot more responsive and smoother.
> 
> Then there is the 3D which can be at times, epicly pretty.



+1 And I forgot to mention in my first post, that if your system can manage a 120Hz frame rate vsync locked, then you get the benefit of twice the temporal resolution, which not only looks smoother, but also allows you to nail adversaries more accurately in twitchy fps games. 



tigger said:


> My mate has a cheapo 19" WS BlueH monitor which does 75hz at 1440x900 using a Dvi connection, i always though 60hz was the max.



It does vary between models and brands. Some can render at a true 75Hz refresh, while some map it to a 60Hz refresh, leading to lots and lots of unpleasant motion judder, even noticeable with the mouse pointer. Unfortunately, my monitor is the second type. 

And some monitors will only take a 60Hz input, full stop.


----------



## hat (Apr 24, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> no, same resolution, only use of 120hz is for 3d gaming, you will not notice 60hz to 120hz in real life as the only part of the eye that can detect that distance is your pheripheral vision and if your in a setup where your not looking at your monitor i'd think about that first
> 
> 120hz monitors tend to have a faster response time but in the end i'm sure you could by a 60hz monitor with a low response time if you wanted too
> 
> (if you really want a fast response time plasma's the only way to go as you can get 500hz+ on those



Your eyes may not be able to tell the difference above 60Hz, but the game may run smoother, more fluidly than at 60Hz... provided vsync is used.


----------

